# Frankenstein Conquers the World (1965)



## Starbeast (Jun 16, 2011)

Originally, there was a plan to make a film called *Godzilla vs Frankenstein*, but the producers thought that would be going too far, but a giant lizard was still put in the movie anyway, go figure. Personally I would have loved to have seen the original idea made into a film.​


----------

